# What happened to "America Appreciation Day" in Iraq?



## rdean (Jul 4, 2011)

If we "liberated" Iraq and now their country it so much "better", why don't they like us?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2011)

rdean said:


> If we "liberated" Iraq and now their country it so much "better", why don't they like us?



Does anyone like you?


----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > If we "liberated" Iraq and now their country it so much "better", why don't they like us?
> ...



Just 6%.


----------



## rdean (Jul 5, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > If we "liberated" Iraq and now their country it so much "better", why don't they like us?
> ...



I hope you don't.  I consider that a "BADGE OF HONOR".


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2011)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



If I didn't like you I would ignore you.

Do I do that?


----------



## rdean (Jul 5, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Who cares?

Meanwhile:

What happened to "America Appreciation Day" in Iraq?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 5, 2011)

What happened to "American Appreciation" Day on the American Left?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 5, 2011)

What happened to "Hope and Change"? 1.4 Trillion debt and 5 wars! If you'd stop sucking Obama's cock for while you'd see it too.

And stop tryin to distract us from the fact that the Marxist, Kenyan Dick Tater Obama needs to be impeached NOW! For the good of the country!


----------



## rdean (Jul 5, 2011)

So Republicans don't have an answer?

It's pretty clear.  You would think they would be able to defend something they are so "proud" of.  Something that cost trillions, thousands of American lives and tens of thousands of Americans maimed costing us who knows how much more.

Yet, it was Obama that got Bin Laden.


----------



## daveman (Jul 5, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> What happened to "American Appreciation" Day on the American Left?


----------



## California Girl (Jul 5, 2011)

daveman said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to "American Appreciation" Day on the American Left?



The fact that most Iraqis actually do appreciate what America has done is completely irrelevant when it comes to Idiot Boy's ranting about Republicans.


----------



## daveman (Jul 5, 2011)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Pffft.  What do those stupid brown people know?  A white liberal who has never been to Iraq knows better than they do.

Right, dean?


----------



## rdean (Jul 5, 2011)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Since at least half of the Iraqis are women.  And with so many men having been killed, the chances are that the majority are women.  That would mean "most" are women.  And we know that women's groups in Iraq have gone underground.  They are having a drug epidemic from all the tranquilizer they've been taking to cope.  Those same women's groups have said things were actually BETTER under Saddam.  And you know THAT has been linked and posted many, many times.  Why would you call the "truth" a "rant"?  

Would you want to wear a "burka"?  Would you call that "freedom"?  Would you want to lose your job because women can't go outside without being escorted by a male relative.
Plus the fact their Republican supported constitution says all legislation is based on Islam.

Is this what you are proud of?  What you support?  And they made a hero out of a man why threw his shoes at our president.

I don't understand right wingers.  Why can't they live in the "real" world rather than the false one they "make up"?  Must be awful scary being confronted time and again with the truth when you only believe in fantasy.


----------



## daveman (Jul 5, 2011)

rdean said:


> Since at least half of the Iraqis are women.  And with so many men having been killed, the chances are that the majority are women.  That would mean "most" are women.  And we know that women's groups in Iraq have gone underground.  They are having a drug epidemic from all the tranquilizer they've been taking to cope.  Those same women's groups have said things were actually BETTER under Saddam.  And you know THAT has been linked and posted many, many times.  Why would you call the "truth" a "rant"?
> 
> Would you want to wear a "burka"?  Would you call that "freedom"?  Would you want to lose your job because women can't go outside without being escorted by a male relative.
> Plus the fact their Republican supported constitution says all legislation is based on Islam.
> ...


You would gladly have consigned all those women whose plight you're lamenting to continued oppression under Saddam as long as Bush was thwarted.  

Your compassion rings hollow.  You're using those women to score chap political points.  

And that's a really shitty thing to do.  So it's perfectly in character for you.


----------

